# Clausing 5900 ID Chart



## HMF (Jun 12, 2012)

*Clausing 5900 series lathe model identification chart* *Model**Drive**Between Centers**Counter-shaft**Motor*5902Variable speed24"Clutch / Brake1HP / three-phase5903Variable speed24"Clutch / Brake1.5HP / single-phase5904Variable speed24"Clutch / Brake2HP / three-phase5907Variable speed24"Plain1HP / three-phase5908Variable speed24"Plain1.5HP / single-phase5909Variable speed24"Plain2HP / three-phase5912Variable speed36"Clutch / Brake1HP / three-phase5913Variable speed36"Clutch / Brake1.5HP / single-phase5914Variable speed36"Clutch / Brake2HP / three-phase5917Variable speed36"Plain1HP / three-phase5918Variable speed36"Plain1.5HP / single-phase5919Variable speed36"Plain2HP / three-phase5920Variable speed with 2-speed motor24"Clutch / Brake1-2HP / three-phase / 220V5921Variable speed with 2-speed motor24"Clutch / Brake1-2HP / three-phase / 440V5922Variable speed with 2-speed motor36"Clutch / Brake1-2HP / three-phase / 220V5923Variable speed with 2-speed motor36"Clutch / Brake1-2HP / three-phase / 440V5930Step pulley24"Clutch / Brake1.5HP / single-phase5931Step pulley24"Clutch / Brake1HP / three-phase5932Step pulley36"Clutch / Brake1.5HP / single-phase5933Step pulley36"Clutch / Brake1HP / three-phase5935Step pulley24"Plain1.5HP / single-phase5936Step pulley24"Plain1HP / three-phase5937Step pulley36"Plain1.5HP / single-phase5938Step pulley36"Plain1HP / three-phase5950Variable speed with 2-speed motor*47" **Clutch / Brake1-2HP / three-phase / 220V5951Variable speed with 2-speed motor*47" **Clutch / Brake1-2HP / three-phase / 440V5955Variable speed with 2-speed motor*59" ***Clutch / Brake1-2HP / three-phase / 220V5956Variable speed with 2-speed motor*59" ***Clutch / Brake1-2HP / three-phase / 440V** Power Feed Turret Lathe, same bed as used on 24" Lathe* *** Power Feed Turret Lathe, same bed as used on 36" Lathe* 


----------

